# October 14th Crab N Stab



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Been work'n too much to do a lot of gigging this year, so my friend and I decided to throw caution to the wind and head out on a midnight to daylight raid. It turned out to be a beautiful night, mostly calm with a nice coolness to the air. Even though I had gotten very little sleep this week, and the gnats were chewing, I was still very happy that I had once again chosen to push through the pain, and head out to the creeks where I feel renewed, happy and at peace in this crazy world. We were mainly after the crabs because the Friday before we had taken some guys from the Atlanta area who I'm working with; Anyhow, these guys had a great time, they'd never seen anything like that, but at the end of the trip we gave them all the crabs and fish, so we've been hungry for the crabs ever since. Well, we got em tonight! Final tally: 10 gallons of mostly big jimmies, 6 conchs, a couple of stone crab claws, and eight flounder including these two gals. It was an awesome night, and yet again I was delighted to be a part of it!


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice job.I may go tonight and hopefully have half your luck.Been getting skunked lately


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice report, great fish too!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks bent hook! Good luck, and yeah I think we all go through those spells!!! Thanks CBS, yeah, it was a nice night!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report and nice flatties!!!


----------

